# byte zu Char



## NoQ (6. Mai 2004)

So, idiotenfrage: ich möchte ein Byte zu Char konvertieren, dabei ist mir die ganze Unicode sache egal. Aber trotzdem stört mich das bei der umwandung. in ein normales Char, wie kann ich das ignorieren?

Danke für jede Hilfe

NoQ


----------



## marsias (7. Mai 2004)

Hi!

du kannst doch byte werte einem char zu ordnen oder?

oder kompliziert

Du kannst den String(byte[]) konstruktor verwenden, also ein byte-array mit einem byte drin und 
dann die String.charAt(int)  methode anwenden um das Zeichen als char zu bekommen.
Vieleicht hilft dir auch die Byte Klasse.

Mfg


----------

